# Payscale for lieutenant pilot ROTP/DEO



## acheo1 (25 Feb 2005)

I just found out the RMC graduates are getting the GSO payscale when they become MOC qualified. I would expect them to fall in the pilot payscale but it looks like they've  found another way to screw us up again.

We looked up in the QRO's under 204.2156 para b) and are not sure if the same applies for DEO's who enrolled after 30 sept 1998.

Your thoughts?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Feb 2005)

Are you a Pilot?

If not qualified as such and filling that role, then you don't fall under the Pilot scale.


----------



## Inch (25 Feb 2005)

acheo1 said:
			
		

> I just found out the RMC graduates are getting the GSO payscale when they become MOC qualified. I would expect them to fall in the pilot payscale but it looks like they've   found another way to screw us up again.
> 
> We looked up in the QRO's under 204.2156 para b) and are not sure if the same applies for DEO's who enrolled after 30 sept 1998.
> 
> Your thoughts?



There are two pay tables for Capts (GSO and Pilot), one for pers that enrolled prior to 30 Sept 98 and one for pers that enrolled after that date. The day you get your pilot wings (MOC qualified, 32U changes to 32A) you are reclassified from GSO to Pilot and from that point on you receive Pilot pay, prior to getting your wings you are paid GSO. For those enrolled after Sept 98, a Capt (Pilot) starts at $5331 per month (after the upcoming raise). If you look closely, the difference between GSO basic and Pilot basic is only $73, so at first glance they would appear to be similar. I graduated this past Apr with 5 RMC grads and they all received Lt (Pilot) pay at the appropriate IPC until they were promoted to Capt and then they received Capt (Pilot) basic. Entry plan has no bearing whatsoever on Capt pay.

Also, if you look at the paytables, Lt (GSO) IPC 1 is less than Lt (Pilot) IPC basic, thus when they get their wings, they will drop down an incentive level, but will get a raise.

Who ever told you this is wrong and should look more closely at the pay tables. Trust me, I know all about the rumors that are flying around among pre-wings pilots regarding pay and aircrew allowance.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are you a Pilot?
> 
> If not qualified as such and filling that role, then you don't fall under the Pilot scale.



George, you don't have to be employed in a flying position to receive Pilot pay, you only have to maintain your medical and be fit for flying duties. Aircrew allowance on the other hand is only received by pers in designated flying positions.


----------



## Inch (27 Feb 2005)

Upon further research, I was mistaken.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.2156&sidecat=21&Chapter=204#204.2156

http://www.forces.gc.ca/dgcb/cbi/engraph/home_e.asp?sidesection=6&Section=204.211&sidecat=21&Chapter=204#204.211

Here are the references for who gets what, it appears they're being paid correctly. Have a look at Para 1 in each of those CBIs, it states who qualifies for that pay table. I wasn't aware of that change, either that or I just didn't pay much attention to it since it never applied to me, all the guys I mentioned were RMC grads that were enrolled prior to Sept 30th 1998, thus they got the Pilot Lt pay. According to what those CBI's state, I would have gotten Lt GSO pay as well since I was enrolled after 30 Sept 98.

By what I read in those CBIs, it's not limited to ROTP, anyone that was enrolled after 30 Sept 98, including DEOs, will get GSO pay until they're wings qualified and promoted to Capt.

My apologies for leading you astray.  :-[


----------



## pipstah (28 Feb 2005)

Yup Inch you're right  8)


----------



## acheo1 (4 Mar 2005)

I have seen similar things in the Justice and Education ministry in Quebec where two equally qualified employees occupying the same position were getting different wages. Unions members had agreed upon decreasing wages for the employees hired after an arbitrary date. As a result one hired on the 1st of Jan could get 2/3 the income than those hired in December would get. In french that policy was called "clause orphelin" or "clause discriminatoire". I think you guys call it "grand father...."

That "clause" was later declared unacceptable by the provincial government. As a result all employees got their wages adjusted appropriately and got up to 5 year backpay. 

Some food for thought..........


----------

